# Louie was a brave boy!



## marylou (Dec 19, 2011)

So I worked out a way to get my boy out of his cage without him freaking out! i took his top perch out and took the top of his cage off so he climbed up to the top of the cage and was then happy enough to step on the perch i was holding! 
he had a nice walk about and fluttered a few times off the perch to the floor..he even came and sat near me for a while and was happy enough to have a snooze  as long as he didnt see my hands too close to him he was fine..however with me finally getting him to be close to me i was shocked to see the state of his feathers  he is molting a bit at the moment and has some pin feathers coming through but he still looks so rough! my mum thinks i am just overreacting still :blush:
anyways sorry for the blurry photos didnt wanna freak him with the flash!














































that is the closest i have gotten to him in a while..he must have been in a good mood today!


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

He is so beautiful! I love the yellow on his wings! That's wonderful that he is feeling braver and braver! Before you know it he'll go with you all over the house  How old is he?


----------



## marylou (Dec 19, 2011)

he is abouuut 17/18 yrs old now! he was strongly bonded with my granddad and hates change so its taken me years to get him to trust me this much


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Teehee--he's one of those who stands as tall as he can be! Very handsome.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Are his nails a bit grown? Maybe that's just me but it looks like he could use a trim.


----------



## marylou (Dec 19, 2011)

ah yes they are a bit long..i tried to cut them abouuuut 2 weeks ago and he was full on freaking out so much i didnt manage to get a lot off..got the tips done. i am due to retry again soon..i am just glad there was no blood from him or me!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Aw! He is so cute and beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow, well he's doing wonderful then!! Hope he'll soon bond as well with you


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

What a brave boy! He is such a cutie.


----------



## marylou (Dec 19, 2011)

thankyou everyone  all the excitement really tired him out..he napped all afternoon!


----------



## Eollica (Oct 6, 2011)

Hes very cute!!! but... Why is he missing feathers around his eyes? Did he recently have some allergy? They usually lack feathers there or have them ripped by a vet when they have some sort of eye issue...


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Good for Louie. He looks like a sweet boy. I think things are going to go well for the two of you.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

What a beautiful bird!


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

One more thing I would like to add. You could try getting this perch for Louie: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3557971 I bought the bigger one for my cockatiel. 
My bird is a lot like yours and doesn't like us touching her, so I bought her this and she really likes spending time there and trimming her beak. Not only this, but now her nails are trimmed.


----------



## marylou (Dec 19, 2011)

oooooh thankyou! we are looking in to getting him some wider perches and things!

as to the feather loss..we think he is having feather issues in general. its one of the main things i am going to bring up to the vet when i take him in...that and the bump on his foot. should be getting our new car this week so we can take him down as soon as i we can 

oh and his has a dirty face in these photos! he likes to dip his whole face in his water and then in to the seed..he then walks about with it all over his face!


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

I've never really had trouble with that sand perch. It works really well to trim her nails, and I think any sand perch should work equally the same. But since you do mention a bump on his foot, please ask the vet if maybe this type of perch could hurt him.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Just wondering how Louie is doing?


----------

